# TT 225 Convertible Roof not working



## sailingsimon (Dec 24, 2011)

Just purchased an old Audi TT Convertible...so new here!

Couple of faults with her, but the major one is that the power roof does not work.
I.e. hit/pull the button, no action..

Is this a common fault? Where best to start 'diagnostics' before I get my screwdriver out ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Simon, welcome to the forum
have you checked the fuse, if thats ok is the switch working?


----------



## sailingsimon (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi dave,

thanks for the rapid reply...no not yet..I will.

The windows 'get ready' but the motor never kicks in.

Has this problem been reported in the forum before?

Fingers crossed it's just a fuse!

The last guy said that it might be 'because the motor is low on oil' !?

Happy Christmas!

Si.


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

I take it that you have pressed the button on the handle above the windscreen and turned the handle, when you do this the windows should drop about 1 inch then use the button between the seats, when the hood is down the windows should go back up then you can raise the glass wind deflecter with the other button between the seats.
Ron


----------



## sailingsimon (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Ron - shall follow our advice in the morning. Just reading my manual, in the fuse section it does not detail if the fuse is located in the normal left hand dash.

Can I assume the roof would be using a spare fuse ???


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Can you hear the motor when you press the button between the seats? If so it could well be the fluid needs topping up.


----------



## mil7215 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi

Had this problem when I first got my TT. It is probably low fluid as stated in earlier replies, however if it's low there must be a leak. Mine was leaking from a hydraulic ram. Cost about 300 in parts, replaced both rams.

All sorted and workIng great 2 years on.

Dont butcher the pump to add fluid as you will have a leak which will keep leaking and the roof will stop working again.


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Did you replace the rams yourself? Was it a difficult job? I imagine to gain access you would have needed to remove interior trim and seats possibly?


----------



## Lkyworld (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey..

By hearing the motor isn't it ment to make any motor noise? Mine does go up and down but makes a noise? My bet would be on a fuse or the motor may of seized?


----------

